# Coming around



## bobo (Sep 20, 2007)

So i`m finally getting round to starting my saltwater tank - and i`ve been looking at all sorts of different things to put in my tank and so my questions are arousing

its gonna be a coral and reef tank and my current wish list is :
2 Clownfish - species depending on availabilty
some shrimp - probably fire shrimp
a valentini puffer - my question is will he fit in with the shrimp?

the tank is gonna be about 30-40 gallons - so please throw in some ideas of what else i can add to this tank.


----------



## bobo (Sep 20, 2007)

okay sudden cahnge - the tank may be up to 70 gallons rather then small  at the LFS we were discussing a 70 gallon tank so it`ll be bigger then i previously thought.


----------



## bobo (Sep 20, 2007)

alright so lets clarify this a bit more 

The tank will be larger then i thought so lets leave it at 55gallons since the final measurements are not yet decided.

it will be FOWLR so now i`m wondering about what to put in it and i`m open to many ideas.

2 clown fish - of some sort is all i got so far
i love the valentini puffer
i like the fire shrimp
i like lionfish ( although i know that if this goes in i may have some trouble )
ideas please?


----------



## gymnothorax (Sep 20, 2007)

i would recommend choosing between the puffer or the shrimp, but mixing the two will more than likely result in a fat and happy valentini with leg or two poking out of his mouth : )


----------



## SeaSerpant (Dec 9, 2007)

Nice example. But that's probably the truth. Either get the shrimp or the puffer. It's your call.


----------



## bobo (Sep 20, 2007)

okay reading around i`m quite scared to start something larger then 30 gallons first go so i`m just wondering if this can work out.

20-30 gallons
FOWLR
2 clownfish
2 fire shrimp
2 cleaner shrimp 
1-2 Coral
1-2 other small fish (blennies?)
and hermit crabs?!


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

bobo said:


> okay reading around i`m quite scared to start something larger then 30 gallons first go so i`m just wondering if this can work out.
> 
> 20-30 gallons
> FOWLR
> ...


A large tank is better than a small tank. Smaller tanks make water conditions almost unstable and difficult to keep constant so unless you are prepared for this, get the biggest tank you can afford.

Lawnmower blennies might be one of the best choice you can get.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

SeaSerpant said:


> Nice example. But that's probably the truth. Either get the shrimp or the puffer. It's your call.


But this is actually the truth. Puffers just don't get along with a tank full of invertebrates. They relish invertebrates therefore making them unsuitable even for reef tanks.


----------



## SeaSerpant (Dec 9, 2007)

So chose one or the other or we can chose the best one i would choose the invertibrates because they go with more fish.


----------



## bobo (Sep 20, 2007)

this current valentini they have is apparently very compatible SO far with shrimp etc - i`m kinda worried however that in 3 months from now though they wont have the same little one since thats when i`m judging my cycle to be over! :< Moneywise i have no problem getting taht 80 gallon tank - but my room is quite crowded already with my freshwater tanks but i can easily fit in another 30gallon tank compared to an 80 gallon. 

i was just wondering prices around but for me so far the actual tank w filter and lights etc comes out to around 500 dollars. (30 gallon) then for the live rock i`ll need 300 dollars. we actually use pounds here so its 250 pounds for tank w addons etc and 150 for the live rock. Monopoly For the loss :<


----------



## SeaSerpant (Dec 9, 2007)

I'd buy the cheapest stuff.


----------



## Bamaguy (Jan 23, 2008)

My first saltwater tank had a Valentini, a Lunar Wrasse and a peppermint shrimp. I woke up one morning to find the first two playing tug of war with the shrimp. I've heard they don't go well together but a few forums report people keeping them successfully. 
I like the puffers and non-reef fish and am also having a hard time deciding. One thing to consider is that not only will shrimp be risky but any cleaning invertibrates could become food. I kind of like the idea of crabs and snails doing my work.


----------



## OnePsychLynne (Jan 26, 2008)

Hi! I'm a newbie to this hobby also but I am totally addicted already!. :roll: I asked my husband for an aquarium for Christmas (I was thinking 20g) and he bought me a complete 150g setup with an oak stand and canopy! :shock: We've also been undecided what to put in it because all the stuff we really want is not compatible with each other!  This is what I want:
1-Black Volitan Lionfish
1-Porcupine Puffer
1-Snowflake Eel
This is what I have right now:
4-Green Chromis
3-Emerald Crabs
2-Horseshoe Crabs
2-Peppermint Shrimp
1-Red Serpent Star
Has anybody out there had any luck at all keeping any of the first 3 with any of the others successfully? Could it make a difference if I kept the predators very well fed?


----------



## gymnothorax (Sep 20, 2007)

your peppermint shrimp and chromis will be food, and it's very likely that your porcupine puffer would also make a meal of the serpent star, the emeralds and horseshoe's typically stay out of reach and would have a chance for survival, but nothing is guarunteed


----------



## OnePsychLynne (Jan 26, 2008)

It occurs to me that this is the very reason so many aquarium hobbyists have more than one tank. They can't fit everything they want into one tank! :?


----------

